# Black Templar Still Competitive?



## Uilleam

So, I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm contemplating a Black Templar army. I have a huge hate on for most of the SM chapters and have played Chaos since I first started 40K for mostly fluff/model reasons but the thoughts of painting another red themed army has dulled my ambition to play Word Bearers. I still think they are one of the best Chaos legions, but I already have a huge World Eaters army (like 6000 points).

My problem is do you think with some of their outdated rules (like 4+ inv save storm shields and no drop pod assualt rules) and their overpriced transports (50 point rhinos with no smoke launchers or extra armour) that they could be a force to be reckoned with on the gaming table?

I love their color scheme and fluff. They can still field units with Veteran skills which make their Terminators and Sword Brethern terrifying. And the ability to have a whole army with Preferred Enemy has to have it's advantages.

But do the pros outweigh the cons? Could it compete with the more modern SM codexes? Or would I be throwing my hands in the air in frustration? What do you guys think? I'd really love to hear from some Templar players too! :victory:


----------



## Cyklown

It can be frustrating, but it has it's upsides. You pay for smoke launchers, but you have the OLD smoke launchers. Automatically converting all hits to glancing is HUGE in 5th ed, and prefered enemy is also better than it was when the codex was made.


----------



## Uilleam

You know, I never knew that they still had the old version. That is pretty cool! Really only haveta fear meltas after popping smoke then. I'm gonna proxy an army of these guys for sure and see what I think. I also figured I'd try a Raven Guard list too and see what happens.

But to be honest I really do prefer the Templar. The poor Raven Guard seemed pretty ignored by GW for being a founding chapter. You hear almost nothing about Corax except his failed attempt to engineer more marines. The Templar get way more attention.


----------



## Stealth_Vulture

My most frequent opponent plays Templars... he always wins.

The best way to do 1850 is to start off with an EC with the preferred rule, 3- 9man squads with melta/fist/rhino w/smoke. Then add a Crusader w/ smoke+dozer, a Chappy, a choppy, FC, Lightning Claw terminator squad with a Thunder Hammer to soak up wounds.

One of the vets at my club also has a tank-hunting dread with tl-lc, heavy flamer, and venerable, as well as a HF/MM speeder.



If I played templars, I personally would run them as an infantry horde. give a melta, fist, and frag to a squad of 10 with 10 neophytes. Neophytes are weaker, so the consolidation when wounded applies more frequently, and you have to take 10 casualties before you have to worry about the real soldiers. 

Give them all pistols CCW, but one lone marine who will have a bolter. Black templars must assault if they can, but just because they own infantry doesn't mean that your going to beat the Swarmlord or a 3-strong carnifex squad.


Any army MUST have at least one Vindicator, if not 2. The Ordnance means they have a better chance to pen, as well as the S10 insta-killing anything that a Melta can't.


----------



## hippogryph

If you like rock armies then you'll probably enjoy templars.


----------



## Underground Heretic

I regularly get stomped by our local BT player. Since I've recently switched to Eldar I really don't like his Blessed Hull, though I can admit it is an increasingly worthwhile upgrade with the inclusion of lance weapons in the new Tyrannid and Blood Angels codices. Preferred Enemy is an amazing vow to take and you can get around your lack of psychic defense by bringing a GK Grand Master with Psychic Hood. There are few things sadder to an Eldar player than a Seer Council that sits on the table edge because they will not be able to get fortune up and will be beaten in CC by a Crusader squad. 

Don't underestimate BT in any form. They could even shoot the hell out of most armies. Consider if you will an army with 12 Lascannons, six of them twin linked out of the troops section.


----------



## World Eater

Hail,

Black Templar are still viable. In fact there is still some cool 4th ed. stuff they still can use. In cc they are still good as 2of the 4 vows are pure cc bonus. Neophytes are good ablative wounds, 5 man iniate squads with lascannon and Lazerback make great support from deployment zone. Because of the rhino cost, use Neophytes to bulk up footslogging squads. The marshall in the HQ adds his LD to all units on the table which is huge for some of the special rules Templars follow.
Finally, Land Raider Crusaders in Troop squads? Oh Yeah!

BFTBG!!

World Eater


----------



## CLT40k

The problem with them is that they don't have a whole lot for shooting effectiveness... The Ven Dread with tank hunter is cool... but at best, you're looking at three dreads and three preds... which can work at 1500.... but as you go up in points... I don't think they scale as well. The Rock Army is certainly an option... BT Termies with LC are a complete beast.... but it's hard to support them


----------



## High Marshall Mendark

As I am a devout Templar player (my first army in fact), I have to recommend that you join the ranks!

We are still a very competitive army, the smoke launchers are great, 7 assault termies with preferred enemy, 4 LC, 3 TH, furious charge and riding in an LRC with the Emperors Champion hanging around as well is killer!

5 man squads with a heavy and special? Yes please! Add a razorback in the mix and they run around killing stuff and taking obj's!

20 man killing units are also very fun, get your opponent to either leave them alone and concentrate on the LRC or shoot them silly and watch their face drop as they run closer (with a happy chappy so they can go anywhere!) Give em a melta gun and powerfist for killyness!

Vindicators are beautiful...nuff said

If you like the idea of a bunch of very angry orks in power armour (aka templars) running madly toward the fray, then the templars are for you!

Yes we may not have uber shields, but hey, shit happens...

...we have a powerhouse champion for only 90 points (140 if you have any idea of whats going on) S6 power weapon, 2+ sv, 4+ inv whats not to love!

Holy orbs of antioch! They're the bomb! (pun intended) Monty Python references as well as great for killing stuff!!

ive probs missed stuff, but oh well, in my opinion, they're great!!


----------

